# Immune system support (aka how to lose 10lbs in 1 day)



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Howdy Folks, 

The Rough Riders are scheduled for surgical castration on Friday Sept. 3rd. The vet here in Pinedale moved to a town almost 3 hrs away, so we are taking them over to Lander to go to the vet of the people we got the kids from. They have even offered us and the goats housing after the surgery so they can recover before the trip home. I would like to know if there is anything we should be doing in preparation for their cutting? They won't be able to eat the night before, but they can have water. It is about a 2hr drive, maybe more hauling the trailer. I would like to minimize stress and support their systems as much as I can. Any suggestions for after the surgery will also help.

Thanks,

(and for your viewing pleasure... how to lose 10 lbs in 1 day)


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

:shock:  :lol: :lol: 

2 pounds testicles* 
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
3/4 cup kosher salt 
8 cups cold water 
Milk 
1 heaping tablespoon white vinegar 
Salt and ground black pepper to taste
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup cornmeal 
Garlic powder to taste 
1 cup milk
1 cup dry red wine 
Louisiana hot sauce to taste
Peanut oil for frying

http://www.cooksrecipes.com/appetizer/rocky-mountain-oysters-recipe.html


----------



## imported_Ozark Lady (Aug 25, 2010)

Are all vets that far away?

I had a kid wethered at a later age, and the vet simply climbed into the back of my pickup stock rack, and cut them off, no numbing or stitches or anything... Ouch. The buck kid did okay, but we kept alot of fly spray for wounds on him.

Then and there, I decided banding youngsters was much less stressful and painful. So, wethers are banded at a few weeks of age, and so far, they are growing out nicely, far ahead of the does of the same age.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, the original vet we were going to have do it is about 10-15 minutes from my house. She studied under a doctor on Colorado that is some sort of goat expert/specialist. She is the one that just moved this summer. They were also going to charge $200 for each goat. The one we are going to has done 50+ goats just for the people I got mine from, and has only ever lost one that they think had something wrong, anyway. Turns out he only wants $80 a goat, and has way more experience (the other was fresh out of school). The other vets here would rather not do goats, and since they don't know goats, I would rather not have them do it. 

With any luck, I won't need any more goats for a long time, so I will re-evaluate then as to what we will do. Our breeder thought late castration surgically would be better, but then when they banded she realized it wasn't as traumatic as she remembered. It seems like the pros and cons for both options are pretty even, although a little different, so we will see how this goes and have some first hand experience under our belts.

We also don't really have a fly problem here. It is never wet long enough for them to complete a life cycle, even in my giant goat berry pile. Even an open lid on a stinky trash can only attracts a few this time of year. It is also down below freezing at the house during the night now, so even less insect troubles.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't forget the option to clamp them....burdizzo.

I plan to clamp several boys right away including my 5 yo buck. My vet wouldn't wether the first goats that I got around 1 year old either. So I was forced to find another way. Clamping has worked great for me.


----------



## imported_Ozark Lady (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness, $200.00 ouch!

I guess it has been a long time since I had one done.

But, this was a farm vet, and he didn't treat them as pets, with no aftercare, and no heart for the animal. But, he was a decent vet otherwise. Just not a pet type vet.

I am amazed how many vets we have locally that simply treat pets and refuse livestock, even tiny pygmy goats or pot bellied pigs! Just dogs and cats are the usual for the local vets, you have to look to find one that treats "livestock".

With dairy goats and the necessary freshening them to keep milk flowing, I find myself in the position of dealing with buck kids more often than folks who don't breed.

My last year kids were half LaMancha, and half boer, so they are growing off nice, and with good size to them.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Cayenne pepper works on open wounds.
For the horses I used Cayenne and white sugar
mix for open cuts. Put it on when the wound is
wet so it will stick. NO ointment. 
It keeps flys off. reduces proud flesh. 
Has healing propertys. 
Blocks pain.

And it does not burn the wound. Like you
would think.

http://www.anniesremedy.com/herb_detail122.php

http://www.sugar.org/consumers/15_calories.asp?id=47


----------



## imported_Ozark Lady (Aug 25, 2010)

Burning is exactly what I was thinking!

Why sugar? And what happens if the animal can reach it to lick it? Fiery breath, but will they still lick it for the sugar?


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

To be honest with you. I never used the sugar on
Goats. Only horses.
But......
I did have a goat that would suck herself. So
I mixed up some cayenne pepper and vasaline.
And smeared that on her. At first she seemed to
like it. But then all of a sudden the heat hit
her roof top. And she decided she did not like it. LOL

Sugar has been used for years for healing. It drys the
wound out. Prevents moisture. And bacteria.

Cayenne is used in many topical ointments for humans.

I never ever use ointments on horse wounds. It always
make the wound stay wet. And horses need to heal from the inside
out. Not the outside first. Even a big gash will pull itself together
as it heals. Leaving a small scar. 

And another benefit. I always have cayenne and sugar in the
cupboard. LOL


----------



## imported_Ozark Lady (Aug 25, 2010)

I had a goat that would do that too, we tried everything, to no avail, I sold her.

I have heard that Preparation H is good on horse injuries, numbs the pain and stops swelling, a friend used it on her fence cut horse.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi you guys-

I remember talking to you at the Rendy about surgical castration, and gave you my goat vet's # to consult with. Even here in California ($) it was only about $170 and that was on my 5month old and involved some arterial stitching and an overnight stay in the hospital with fluids, pain killers, anesthesia.
I would go with whoever you feel more confortable with. Get them to describe what they do, and check with the other more expensive vet to see if they concur on the procedure. Let me know if you need that # again.
Ali


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Ali,

We are actually very comfortable with this vet. The only thing we had hoped was to use gas to avoid the dangers of injection, but with his track record, I am willing to accept that he knows what he is doing without the gas. The other day I was giving them cantaloupe rinds, and Wicket started getting very aggressive and horning the cattle panel to keep the others away. I was about ready to jump the fence, flip the little bugger (haha, "little" 175lbs) and cut them off myself. The realization that the time is nearing kept me from doing that, but I feel like we are happy with our current plan. We are out of time, and they need fixin' fast. When Amy spoke with the vet, he was very confident and reassuring. She really had the feeling that we could trust our little Rough Riders with him. They are also aware, in dealing with Jen and Charlie and their goats, that these are bonded working animals that are more like pets. That is also very important to us.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

B 1 vitamins are good for stress. Just the people kind. There is a lot of research that says later castration, at puberty is beter for helping to prevent urinary calculi.
There's lot on the list about this. Do a search for castration and you'll find it. Early banding is not the method of choice for packgoats. Surgical or burdizzo or callicrate banding are preferred. We pay $150 or so in this neck of the woods for surgery.


----------

